# New Recording of Britten: The Young Person's Guide To The Orchestra



## Mark Emanuele (Nov 18, 2018)

Please Enjoy this new recording of Britten's Young Person's Guide To The Orchestra With The Omega Radio Symphony Orchestra - Mark Emanuele - Conductor


----------

